# Pass. Airbag - 00589 Fault



## VeryApe (Aug 21, 2007)

*Pass. Airbag - Bad Igniter? - 00589 Fault*

So I receive this code from VAG-COM for my passenger's side airbag:

1 Fault Found:

00589 - Airbag Igniter 1: Passenger Side (N131)

32-00 - Resistance too High

If I clear the code, it comes back within 30 seconds. I did have the airbag (and some other things) replaced a while back, and the mechanic did a half-assed job.

I did find this link and a few threads about the code, so I'm going to check the harnesses: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00589#Possible_Symptoms

Any suggestions on how to fix this or even ways to check? I'm not an electrical engineer or anything, so go easy on me.


----------



## VeryApe (Aug 21, 2007)

Suggestions anyone? Please?


----------



## S8Thug (Mar 13, 2002)

Bump for any help!!? I got the same code plus 7 other airbag related issues... Thats what I get for buying a salvaged Passat... Don't have a buddy who will pass it through inspections anymore so gotta get some airbags replaced... Bump for any body shop or airbag expert!!


----------

